# Hybrid pedals - Shimano PD-A530



## majura (Apr 21, 2007)

In the past I've been a 'purist' and have your run-of-the-mill double sided SPD's on my commuter bike. I'm fine with wearing my MTB-commuting shoes, but Ms. Majura and I ride to a lot of places where not having big chunky shoes might be a bit nicer vs the fact that she rides at a very relaxed pace where the benefits of being clipped in don't apply. 










Previous generations of such pedals have the problem of not being weighted and I knew how much that would annoy me; trying to clip in at the lights etc. However these will apparently revert to SPD-side up, so would be fine for the daily work commute with SPD's.

Just wondering if anyone can clarify the weighted theory or if you've got a helpful opinion?


----------



## StageHand (Dec 27, 2002)

If they don't flip the way you want them to, get a heavy magnet and put it on the bottom of the platform side, just behind the back of the cleat retaining part of the pedal so that it pulls the pedal the same way a road clipless hangs.


----------



## JCavilia (Sep 12, 2005)

*A question*



> I knew how much that would annoy me


Do you "know" this from experience, or do you just assume it? IME a lot of people think that's going to be a big deal, and insist on either double-sided or "weighted" pedals (which don't always turn up the right way in real life, in spite of the design). But in practice, you quickly learn to flip them, without a look or a second thought. 

That's my opinion on the weighted theory. It may or not be helpful.

Did you consider the fact that if the weight makes them flip spd-side-up, you''ll have to flip them whenever you ride with plain shoes? Either way, it's a tradeoff.

I assume the earlier generation you mentioned is the M-324. I ride the very cheap Nashbar knockoffs of those on my rain commuter. I use mtb shoes with the cleats for my commute, but I run errands in any old shoes. The pedals usually stop plain-side-up. I have no problem flipping them to clip in. In fact, I'd rather have them work that way, so I don't usually have to flip them when I'm wearing sneakers or dress shoes or flip-flops.


----------



## Tommy Walker (Aug 14, 2009)

http://bike.shimano.com/publish/con.../product.-code-PD-M324.-type-pd_mountain.html

I use the M324 on my Hybrid and they have the traditional pedal on one side. I have not noticed problems not being on the clip side and if it is not on the correct side, the platform is big enough to pedal without being clipped in until you can be iin a position to adjust.


----------



## majura (Apr 21, 2007)

I did try a friends set of M324s, when I was borrowing his bike for a week- but it was a while ago and back when I thought commuting was a one-day Classic race. But even if it comes up flat side it's not really going to be any different that how I ride with SPD-SL/Road pedals anyway.

Thanks for all the great input- Found a new pair on ebay for a steal, so as soon as the icy slush melts I can give them a try.


----------



## MDGColorado (Nov 9, 2004)

I have had a set of these A530's for a year now and I'm very happy with them. I ride them with SPD shoes and street shoes both. The poster was right who said you can quickly learn which way to flip them. But if you keep switching shoes, you have to relearn which way to flip. It's no big deal.

Mark


----------

